# Sinamics an S7-1200



## Spiff (28 September 2009)

Ich soll hier einen Antrieb (Sinamics S120 / CU310DP) mit einer S7-1200 kombinieren.
Für die S7-1200 gibt's ja noch kein Profibus-Kommunikationsmodul & die CU310 hat nur 8 DI/DO.
Welche Signale muss ich unbedingt von aussen freischalten, um Bewegung zu erzeugen?
Bzw. kann ich & wie kann ich die RS232 nutzen, um ein Steuerwort zu übertragen?

Spiff


----------



## ChristophD (29 September 2009)

Hallo,

also RS232 kannst Du meines Wissens nach nicht nutzen um Sollwerte oder ähnliches zu übetragen, die Schnittstelle kann nur PPi für die IBN über Starter.
Wenn keine Sollwerte von der Steuerung zur CU nötig sind kannst du Festsollwerte verwenden, dafür brauchst Du dann ein DI für das AUS1 Signal und bis zu 4 DI für die Auswahl des Sollwertes(15 Sollwerte in CU hinterlegbar).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Spiff (29 September 2009)

Danke, Christoph.
Ich denke viel über die DigI/O nach, bin aber noch nicht recht zufrieden.
Ich baue gerade einen Testplatz für unsere Kameras, welche an einer Achse über eine Arbeitsfläche fahren sollen.
An der CU310 habe ich ein PM340 & einen Motor 1FK7022 mit Inkrementalgeber zur Verfügung.
Sollwerte muss ich keine übertragen, ich habe nur 2 Verfahrsätze zwischen welchen ich wechseln muss  - 1x hin & 1x zurück.
Liege ich richtig, wenn ich: 1 DI für AUS1 nehme, 1 DI für die Verfahrsatzanwahl, 1 DI für die Verfahrsatzaktivierung, 1 DI für die PosEndlage, 1 DI für die negEndlage.
Referenzieren muss ich noch, da ich nicht in die Endschalter fahren möchte.
Dazu möchte ich in die negEndlage (Sensor) fahren & mir dort die 0 setzen.
Ich dachte an einen DO, welcher Ref iO/NiO an die Steuerung meldet & einen DI über welchen die Steuerung die Referenzfahrt startet.
Somit wäre ich bei 7 I/O & dass könnte reichen, oder?
Gruß, Spiff


----------



## Spiff (1 Oktober 2009)

Wie kann ich die Sicherer-Halt-Eingänge EP benutzen?
In welchem Bereich im STARTER werden diese konfiguriert?


----------



## ChristophD (1 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

für Nutzung der EP Klemmen muss Du das Funktionsmodul SAFETY an der CU aktivieren.
Die EP Klemmen sind nicht als normale Eingänge nutzbar, nur für die Safety überwachung!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Spiff (1 Oktober 2009)

Danke, Christoph
Die Funktion >Safety Integrated< ist im Antrieb_1 vorhanden.
Dort sehe ich auch eine Verschaltung der Klemmen EP (Motor Modul STO2), allerdings ist diese gesperrt & lässt sich nicht ändern  - das >gesperrt< ist so gepunktet hinterlegt.
Ich recherchierte mal weiter & fand im Inbetriebnahmehandbuch, dass die EP-Klemmen nur der 2.Abschaltpfad seien, dass ein DI auf p9620 verdrahtet werden muss &
dass beide gemeinsam abzuschalten seien.  Aber genau diesen einen DI wollte ich anderweitig verwenden  - es sind halt nur 8, & darüber muss ich die Freigabe, die Referenzierung
mit einem Sensoreingang, das Referenzierung gültig als Rückgabe,  ein Fehler quit, die Verfahrsatzanwahl & die Verfahrsatzaktivierung realisieren.

Spiff


----------



## ChristophD (2 Oktober 2009)

Hi,

schaut aus als wenn Dir so langsam die Klemmen ausgehen.
Kannst ja mal überlegen, ob du nicht eine Klemmenerweiterung in Form einer TM Baugruppe einsetzen solltest.
Es gibt Da das TM15 und das TM31, damit hättest Du dann ein Vielzahl Digitaler Ein-/Ausgänge mehr zur Verfügung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Spiff (10 November 2009)

Tach...
 Die wenigen Eingänge haben doch ausgereicht.
 Für Nachahmer  –  die Belegung kann so aussehen:
 X120.7	DI	Not-Halt (EP)
 X120.8	GND
 X121.1	DI	Not-Halt (SH)
 X121.2	DI	EIN/AUS1
 X121.3	DI	Verfahrsatz aktivieren
 X121.4	DI	Verfahrsatz wählen
 X121.5	GND
 X121.6	GND
 X121.7	DI	Antrieb betriebsbereit
 X121.8	DO	Zielposition erreicht
 X121.9	GND
 X121.10	DO	Störung
 X121.11	DI	Fehler quittieren
 X121.12	GND
 Das habe ich entsprechend mit der S7-1200  (LOGO! als Steuerung geht
 auch)  verbunden & intern verschaltet.  So kann man zwischen 2 Positionen
(über 2 Verfahrsätze) hin & her fahren, den Antrieb ein- & ausschalten;
bekommt zurück, wann der Verfahrsatz abgearbeitet wurde oder
 im Antrieb eine Störung vorliegt & kann den Fehler (Störung) quittieren.


Spiff


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Spiff schrieb:


> Tach...
> Die wenigen Eingänge haben doch ausgereicht.
> Für Nachahmer  –  die Belegung kann so aussehen:
> X120.7	DI	Not-Halt (EP)
> ...



Was mich ein wenig wundert ist, daß Siemens für diese, ja nun wirklich 1000 Mal benötigte Standardanwendung, nicht wenigstes ein fertiges Schema bereithält, sondern man sich das selbst zusammenstöpselt. Bei anderen Herstellen gibts da Standardkonfigurationen, so daß nicht jeder das Rad neu und erfinden muß und es noch, zu allem Überfluß, bei jedem ein anderes Design hat.


----------



## Spiff (10 November 2009)

Ralle,
Siemens hat die S7-1200 ohne Profi-Bus bzw. Profi-Net herausgebracht, deshalb konnte ich meine Komponenten nicht verbinden (CU310DP = Profi-Bus) bzw. hätte Zukaufen (CU310PN = Profi-Net) auch nichts gebracht.
Das Marketing war wiedereinmal schneller als die Entwicklung, jetzt können nur wir als Anwender fordern, fordern & nochmals fordern, dass die wichtigen Schnittstellen wirklich in naher Zukunft realisiert werden.
Mein Bereichsleiter hat auch schon gesagt, auch zu unserem Siemens-AP, dass die neue Steuerung ohne eine breite Palette von Schnittstellen keine Bereicherung ist. Hilft nur Fragen, bis dass es den Siemens-MA's zu den Ohren heraus quillt  - wir tun unseren Teil dazu schon.

Spiff


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Spiff schrieb:


> Ralle,
> Siemens hat die S7-1200 ohne Profi-Bus bzw. Profi-Net herausgebracht, deshalb konnte ich meine Komponenten nicht verbinden (CU310DP = Profi-Bus) bzw. hätte Zukaufen (CU310PN = Profi-Net) auch nichts gebracht.
> Das Marketing war wiedereinmal schneller als die Entwicklung, jetzt können nur wir als Anwender fordern, fordern & nochmals fordern, dass die wichtigen Schnittstellen wirklich in naher Zukunft realisiert werden.
> Mein Bereichsleiter hat auch schon gesagt, auch zu unserem Siemens-AP, dass die neue Steuerung ohne eine breite Palette von Schnittstellen keine Bereicherung ist. Hilft nur Fragen, bis dass es den Siemens-MA's zu den Ohren heraus quillt  - wir tun unseren Teil dazu schon.
> ...



Du hast zwar Recht, aber ich meinte durchaus die normale IO-Schnittstelle der Servos. Ist ja nicht überall Profibus o.ä. im Einsatz und da gab es auch für die Belegung der IO fertige Varianten.


----------



## Spiff (10 November 2009)

Nachteil oder Vorteil  - wer weiß dass schon?
Du kannst ja mit dem Starter-Tool alles frei konfigurieren, welche Parameter strikt auf 1 oder 0 stehen, welche Parameter Du auf die I/O's legst oder ob Du alles über Steuer- & Zustandsworte kommunizierst  - mach doch einfach.
Ist für Ein-/Umsteiger oder auch nur Gelegentlich-Benutzer wie mich bestimmt nicht einfacher, erst mal rauszukriegen, welche Parameter Du wirklich alles brauchst, aber auch dass kann man sich erarbeiten. Ich will hier keine Lanze für Siemens brechen, ich habe die letzten Wochen auch mit zahllosen Verbal-Injurien um mich geworfen, aber letztendlich hab' ich's (mit Unterstützung von Siemens) geschafft & der Aufbau läuft.
Ich wollte nur höflich sein, dem thread einen positiven Ausklang verschaffen & anderen einen (Lösungs-)Ansatz  zur Verfügung stellen.

Spiff


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2009)

Spiff schrieb:


> Nachteil oder Vorteil  - wer weiß dass schon?
> Du kannst ja mit dem Starter-Tool alles frei konfigurieren, welche Parameter strikt auf 1 oder 0 stehen, welche Parameter Du auf die I/O's legst oder ob Du alles über Steuer- & Zustandsworte kommunizierst  - mach doch einfach.
> Ist für Ein-/Umsteiger oder auch nur Gelegentlich-Benutzer wie mich bestimmt nicht einfacher, erst mal rauszukriegen, welche Parameter Du wirklich alles brauchst, aber auch dass kann man sich erarbeiten. Ich will hier keine Lanze für Siemens brechen, ich habe die letzten Wochen auch mit zahllosen Verbal-Injurien um mich geworfen, aber letztendlich hab' ich's (mit Unterstützung von Siemens) geschafft & der Aufbau läuft.
> Ich wollte nur höflich sein, dem thread einen positiven Ausklang verschaffen & anderen einen (Lösungs-)Ansatz  zur Verfügung stellen.
> ...



Das ist auch in Ordnung und gut so. Ich wollte dich im übrigen ja gar nicht kritisieren, sondern einfach die Frage in den Raum stellen, warum es von Siemens für so etwas keine vorgegebene Standardbelegung gibt oder ob es sie vielleicht sogar gibt, nur niemand davon wußte. Das ich mich damit beschäftige, wenn nötig versteht sich ja von selbst, aber dann hat wirklich wieder mal jeder Programmierer seine eigene Schnittstelle. Das es geht (wenn nötig) ist schön, aber muß es sein?


----------

